

Inspiration or Plagiarism? - sycren
http://www.kashflow.com/blog/am-i-paranoid/

======
justjimmy
Sorry, I don't see it. I've seen plenty of plagiarized, copied designs but
watching the first 1 minute of both videos, I don't see much resemblance at
all.

And you can't say you have dibs on speech bubbles or even arrows, come on!
(They use alot of stock photos and 3d icons, compared to your flat 2 drawings.
There's quite a bit of styling difference as well)

Your own logo is a direct copy of a commonly used refresh/replay/continuous
icon that is available as stock over the web – so I'd be a bit more hesitant
before jumping on the internet (where things are recorded 'forever') before
slinging plagiarize/inspiration-less accusations at your rivals.

------
dotemacs
Hmmm... was looking at signing up for online accountancy package today. Went
to Kashflow and saw their page on API with a headline 'Welcome, Code Monkeys.'

Their whole business is software and yet that they try to be so desperately
cool, to me shows that they see, even their own, developers just as a service
and not as valuable, core team.

~~~
d_jackson_kf
Then we are giving you the wrong impression. I'm the founder, I'm a
programmer. The biggest team we have here are the programmers - not sales,
marketing, support - programmers.

